# Keyless Remote Entry



## shartley (Jul 14, 2005)

I bought a 2005 SE Crew Cab and miss having keyless remote entry. I do have the power option that includes power door locks. I bought an aftermarket remote and need a Frontier wiring diagram to install. I don't want to spend big bucks on the service manual just for a wiring diagram. Anyone do this mod yet and could pass along advice?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

shartley said:


> I bought a 2005 SE Crew Cab and miss having keyless remote entry. I do have the power option that includes power door locks. I bought an aftermarket remote and need a Frontier wiring diagram to install. I don't want to spend big bucks on the service manual just for a wiring diagram. Anyone do this mod yet and could pass along advice?


Do a search on "keyless".

I seem to remember a thread on this recently and if I remember correctly, you may already have keyless entry available and may just need to buy the fobs and program them.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Just go on ebay and get a Fob.
Programing is easy, Get in truck, lock doors, stick key in ignition 6 times or until hazards flash and then turn ignition to on position and hit any button on the fob. Get out of truck and try the fob.
These directions should work but i may be a little off so look around the site and they will pop up.


----------



## jsweet (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm going tomorrow to buy an SE. While search the dealer inventory against the NissanUSA MSRP I see that some SE are priced $100 higer on the base MSRP and $200 more on the Power Option MSRP. On the trucks with the lower MSRP's I also see that the last few numbers of the VIN are smaller and supect they are earlier builds. It might be nice if those with SE Power options to let us know what their MSRP was for it. The one I'm buying is $950 and I'll post if it came with the remote or not.


----------



## jeff_adams (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's the "deal" on keyless entry for the SE. If you have the power package, you can easily program key fobs to work. I know, I did it.

Originally, the early "standard" version of the power package didn't offer keyless entry (even though it was just a matter of getting key fobs and programing). That's why they charged $900.00 for the first version. Later on, they decided to make the fobs "standard" and they changed the power package price to $1100.00. So, in essence you're paying $200.00 more for 2 key fobs. If your power package cost $900, don't expect to get key fobs. They'll be happy to sell you one for $100 each.

That's why many of us went to Ebay and bought one for 25-30 dollars. Programmed it ourselves. Works just like factory.....go figure.

If you go looking for one on Ebay, you'll want the KBRASTU15. It works with a few models, like the Sentra.


----------



## DannyO (Aug 14, 2005)

*keyless entry*

Just picked up my new 05 KC. Storm Gray 4x4, tow package and power package. Build date is 03/05.
Just tried the ignition key test and flashers did not come on. Does this mean that I do not have the "receiver" for keyless entry, or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## jeff_adams (Jul 29, 2005)

DannyO said:


> Just picked up my new 05 KC. Storm Gray 4x4, tow package and power package. Build date is 03/05.
> Just tried the ignition key test and flashers did not come on. Does this mean that I do not have the "receiver" for keyless entry, or am I just doing something wrong?


Danny, when I programed mine, the flashers didn't "flash". I thought maybe I didn't do it right, but when I hit the button on the fob, the doors worked perfectly. I think everyone that has the power package has the ability to use keyless entry. 


On a related note, I've seen a few people complain about the horn being "wimpy". I think Nissan did that on purpose because it'll beep when you lock it with the keyless fobs. If the horn was loud, you'd get complaints from neighbors, ect.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

FYI -- in case anyone doesn't know, you can deactivate the horn beep when the doors are locked with the key fob. Just hold down the open and close buttons simultaneously for a couple of seconds, and the lights will flash a couple of times to show it's been deactivated. Now, the horn won't sound when the vehicle is locked.

To re-activate the horn feature, just repeat the process.


----------



## DannyO (Aug 14, 2005)

jeff_adams said:


> Danny, when I programed mine, the flashers didn't "flash". I thought maybe I didn't do it right, but when I hit the button on the fob, the doors worked perfectly. I think everyone that has the power package has the ability to use keyless entry.
> 
> 
> On a related note, I've seen a few people complain about the horn being "wimpy". I think Nissan did that on purpose because it'll beep when you lock it with the keyless fobs. If the horn was loud, you'd get complaints from neighbors, ect.


Jeff,
Thanks for the reassuring response. I bit the bullet and was the high bidder on e-bay for [2] units labelled "02-05 NISSAN Xterra Titan Keyless Entry KBRASTU15". I am a mechanical klutz, so I may have to come back for help when they arrive.
Is this a great truck or what? My wife caught me standing in the garage just staring and admiring. 
My next move is to look into the bug shield, wind deflectors, and perhaps the body side moldings.


----------



## DannyO (Aug 14, 2005)

*keyless remote entry*

Thought I would follow up on the keyless remote. Thanks to the information from this forum, I just received the fobs that I won on e-bay. Aggressive bidding drove the price up to $44, but this was for a pair.

Even though I am mechanically challenged, the program worked on the very first try. Thanks to all who have provided the necessary information.

I purposely selected the SE with the power package, and I love the truck, but am still mystified that it did not come with the key fobs.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Deactivating horn beep*

Msubullyfan,

I have deactivated my horn beep four times now and it deactivates the horn the next time I try it, but after that
it honks again. 

I followed the instructions in the owners manual, but it will
not deactivate on a permannent basis. I guess I need to take it to the dealership.

Gerald





msubullyfan said:


> FYI -- in case anyone doesn't know, you can deactivate the horn beep when the doors are locked with the key fob. Just hold down the open and close buttons simultaneously for a couple of seconds, and the lights will flash a couple of times to show it's been deactivated. Now, the horn won't sound when the vehicle is locked.
> 
> To re-activate the horn feature, just repeat the process.


----------



## 01nismo (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a 2001 frontier XE 4 crew cab 4x4. Would I be able to get Fobs as well, and would this work for me?


----------



## 01nismo (Sep 3, 2005)

Can someone please help me out. ^^^


----------



## jeff_adams (Jul 29, 2005)

01nismo said:


> Can someone please help me out. ^^^



I don't know the answer, but you should be able to find out easily. I assume you have a "power package" on your Frontier? If so, then take a look at the key fobs on Ebay. The part number is KBRASTU15. Find someone near you that uses them on a Titan, Sentra or other Nissan. Ask to borrow a fob. Program it (instructions are in this thread) and try it out. My guess is yes, it will work.....


----------



## Johnny Nissan (Sep 13, 2005)

I love these forums! I just bought two KBRASTU15's for 12.99 each on eBay - looking forward to going "keyless!"


----------



## 75stepside (Oct 25, 2005)

also check out www.keylessremotesforless.com... 

specifically:
http://www.keylessremotesforless.com/nissan.htm

i found these guys from ebay... and bought a keyfob... $32.00 to my door, with programming instructions. They are in AZ and have a great service! highly recommended.

BTW, they're fobs are NEW!!! not refurb or used.

on ebay: http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkeylessremotesforless


----------



## Johnny Nissan (Sep 13, 2005)

*Got my remotes!*

I ended up buying from ihavearemote4u on ebay - got 2 new ones for $39.88 plus shipping for a total of $44.83.

Arrived today - are new and nice - and work perfectly!


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

well i have a quick question , i'm looking into getting the 06 nismo frontier crew cab , when i build it on nissans website it doesnt give the option for the power package like the se and le do , what i'm curious about is , is this standard on the nismo or am i gonna have to specifically ask for this option to get the keyless entry system to work


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Rottdog said:


> well i have a quick question , i'm looking into getting the 06 nismo frontier crew cab , when i build it on nissans website it doesnt give the option for the power package like the se and le do , what i'm curious about is , is this standard on the nismo or am i gonna have to specifically ask for this option to get the keyless entry system to work


Power everything and keyless entry was standard on the NISMOs in 2005 so I don't see why it should be different for the 2006s.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

do they come with the key fob or would i have to pay extra for that , i test drove it on thursday of last week and when they handed me the the key it didnt have a fob attached to it or anything and it didnt have power seats it had power windows and mirror and doorlocks so i dunno if it actually had keyless entry or not , i test drove a dark blue nismo crew cab with the sunroof package , i love the truck but i want keyless entry


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I got the fobs with my '05 SE CC (w/power package of course). No fog lights though so I'll have to add those someday.


----------



## HamSammy (Jul 9, 2010)

Any idea if my 2004 with power package will work with the fobs advertised for factory systems?


----------

